# Picture request



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry it is so big but can I get this with the same colors and either "Legend" by his head(like my current one) or "The Legend" at his feet. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I wasnt sure if you wanted the colors yellow and black or blue and black to match the pic so i did them both


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------

